# Laptop not booting past "Starting syslog-ng"

## mslinn

My HP Pavilion ze440us laptop was working fine on a recent kernel, then after an "emerge -Dunv world" four days ago it won't continue booting past "Starting syslog-ng".  Coldplug seems to work fine, and it starts eth0 but doesn't get down to sshd.

I booted from CD, chrooted and looked at /var/log/messages but don't see anything amiss.  I then did another "emerge sync" then "emerge -Dunv world".  The laptop got some distance into the emerge, then stopped and the system shut down.  I tried again, with the same result.  "emerge -e system" runs fine, though.  Weird.

I tried removing syslog-ng from the default run level using rc-update and the logger doesn't come up, but laptop still stops booting.  Doesn't seem like syslog-ng is the culprit, it's whatever happens after the logger starts.

Perhaps dmesg could tell me something, but I don't know how to examine it since I can't ssh in to the system when it's hung.

Help!

Mike

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mslinn,

The boot messages are not syncronous with the boot process. They get queued. All you can be sure of is that something after the logger is the problem.

dmesg will be on the hard drive, so you should be able to get it with a liveCD. Do checl the date. It not written until the root filesystem is mounted. On my system its at /var/log/dmesg

----------

## mslinn

Thanks, NeddySeagoon!

I don't see any problem in dmesg, but in case I'm missing something, here it is:

```
Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 (root@poi) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Sun Aug 21 12:04:10 PDT 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001bef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bef0000 - 000000001beff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001beff000 - 000000001bf00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bf00000 - 000000001c000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

446MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 114416

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 110320 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f7290

ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1bef8b67

ACPI: FADT (v001 ATI    Raptor   0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x1befee2b

ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1befee9f

ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1befeec7

ACPI: DSDT (v001    ATI U1_M1535 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 1c000000 (gap: 1c000000:e3fc0000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=1024x768-16@60

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01380000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1788.914 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 447856k/457664k available (3460k kernel code, 9248k reserved, 1230k data, 232k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3555.32 BogoMIPS (lpj=1777664)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP2200+ stepping 01

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e28)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd87b, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 7 11) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 6 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5 7)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *9

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 24)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

NET: Registered protocol family 23

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x8000-0x807f could not be reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1125886287.263:0): initialized

inotify device minor=63

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Initializing Cryptographic API

ATI Northbridge, reserving I/O ports 0x3b0 to 0x3bb.

Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds.

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

acpiphp_ibm: ibm_find_acpi_device:  Failed to get device information<3>acpiphp_ibm: ibm_acpiphp_init: acpi_walk_namespace failed

shpchp: shpc_init : shpc_cap_offset == 0

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected Ati IGP320/M chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd4000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.16.0 20050311 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1

tridentfb: Trident framebuffer 0.7.8-NEWAPI initializing

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., U1  , 01.00 (OEM: ATI CABO )

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:51a9

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c523d, set palette = c00c5289

vesafb: pmi: ports = 9010 9016 9054 9038 903c 905c 9000 9004 90b0 90b2 90b4 

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xdc880000, using 1536k, total 65472k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (83 C)

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ttyS1 at I/O 0x8828 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS2 at I/O 0x8840 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS3 at I/O 0x8850 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS4 at I/O 0x8860 (irq = 3) is a 8250

ttyS5 at I/O 0x8870 (irq = 3) is a 8250

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

  http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

natsemi eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xd0003000 (0000:00:12.0), 00:0b:cd:86:5a:2c, IRQ 11, port TP.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Warning: ATI Radeon IGP Northbridge is not yet fully tested.

ALI15X3: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:10.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A]: no GSI

ALI15X3: chipset revision 196

ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8080-0x8087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8088-0x808f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: ST9100823A, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.8, id: 0x2348b3, caps: 0x904713/0x10008

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW-241, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 195371568 sectors (100030 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.11 loaded.

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [0000:0000]

Yenta O2: res at 0x94/0xD4: 00/ea

Yenta O2: enabling read prefetch/write burst

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000829

usbmon: debugs is not available

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKU] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 10, io mem 0xd0000000

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ALSA device list:

  #0: ALI 5451 at 0x8400, irq 5

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (3575 buckets, 28600 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

powernow: PowerNOW! Technology present. Can scale: frequency and voltage.

Detected 1788.396 MHz processor.

powernow: SGTC: 13333

powernow: Minimum speed 529 MHz. Maximum speed 1788 MHz.

swsusp: Suspend partition has wrong signature?

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PCI0 MDEM  LAN  LID 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1
```

Here is /var/log/messages:

```

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi syslog-ng[7397]: syslog-ng version 1.6.8 starting

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi syslog-ng[7397]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r9 (root@poi) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Sun Aug 21 12:04:10 PDT 2005

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi BIOS-e820: 00000000000d0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001bef0000 (usable)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi BIOS-e820: 000000001bef0000 - 000000001beff000 (ACPI data)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi BIOS-e820: 000000001beff000 - 000000001bf00000 (ACPI NVS)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi BIOS-e820: 000000001bf00000 - 000000001c000000 (reserved)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi 446MB LOWMEM available.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi On node 0 totalpages: 114416

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Normal zone: 110320 pages, LIFO batch:31

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi DMI 2.3 present.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f7290

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: RSDT (v001 PTLTD    RSDT   0x06040000  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1bef8b67

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: FADT (v001 ATI    Raptor   0x06040000 ATI  0x000f4240) @ 0x1befee2b

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: BOOT (v001 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1befee9f

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x06040000  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1befeec7

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: DSDT (v001    ATI U1_M1535 0x06040000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Allocating PCI resources starting at 1c000000 (gap: 1c000000:e3fc0000)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Built 1 zonelists

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=1024x768-16@60

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01380000)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Initializing CPU#0

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Detected 1788.914 MHz processor.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Memory: 447856k/457664k available (3460k kernel code, 9248k reserved, 1230k data, 232k init, 0k highmem)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Calibrating delay loop... 3555.32 BogoMIPS (lpj=1777664)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff c1cbf9ff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Intel machine check architecture supported.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi CPU: AMD mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP2200+ stepping 01

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e28)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi NET: Registered protocol family 16

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd87b, last bus=2

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi PCI: Using configuration type 1

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 6 *10)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 7 *11)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *0, disabled.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *0, disabled.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *0, disabled.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 7 11) *10

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *3 4 6 10)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5 7)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] (IRQs 3 4 6 10) *9

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 24)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi pnp: PnP ACPI init

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi SCSI subsystem initialized

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Linux Kernel Card Services

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi usbcore: registered new driver hub

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi NET: Registered protocol family 23

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x8000-0x807f could not be reserved

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Machine check exception polling timer started.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi audit(1125886287.263:0): initialized

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi inotify device minor=63

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Initializing Cryptographic API

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ATI Northbridge, reserving I/O ports 0x3b0 to 0x3bb.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Activating ISA DMA hang workarounds.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi acpiphp_ibm: ibm_find_acpi_device:  Failed to get device information<3>acpiphp_ibm: ibm_acpiphp_init: acpi_walk_namespace failed

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi shpchp: shpc_init : shpc_cap_offset == 0

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi agpgart: Detected Ati IGP320/M chipset

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd4000000

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi [drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi [drm] Initialized radeon 1.16.0 20050311 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility U1

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi tridentfb: Trident framebuffer 0.7.8-NEWAPI initializing

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., U1  , 01.00 (OEM: ATI CABO )

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:51a9

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c523d, set palette = c00c5289

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi vesafb: pmi: ports = 9010 9016 9054 9038 903c 905c 9000 9004 90b0 90b2 90b4 

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xdc880000, using 1536k, total 65472k

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi vga16fb: initializing

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (83 C)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 3

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ttyS1 at I/O 0x8828 (irq = 3) is a 8250

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ttyS2 at I/O 0x8840 (irq = 3) is a 8250

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ttyS3 at I/O 0x8850 (irq = 3) is a 8250

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ttyS4 at I/O 0x8860 (irq = 3) is a 8250

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ttyS5 at I/O 0x8870 (irq = 3) is a 8250

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi io scheduler noop registered

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi io scheduler anticipatory registered

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi io scheduler deadline registered

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi io scheduler cfq registered

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi 2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi natsemi eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xd0003000 (0000:00:12.0), 00:0b:cd:86:5a:2c, IRQ 11, port TP.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Warning: ATI Radeon IGP Northbridge is not yet fully tested.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ALI15X3: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:10.0

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A]: no GSI

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ALI15X3: chipset revision 196

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8080-0x8087, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8088-0x808f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Probing IDE interface ide0...

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi hda: ST9100823A, ATA DISK drive

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.8, id: 0x2348b3, caps: 0x904713/0x10008

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Probing IDE interface ide1...

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi hdc: QSI CD-RW/DVD-ROM SBW-241, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Probing IDE interface ide2...

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Probing IDE interface ide3...

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Probing IDE interface ide4...

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Probing IDE interface ide5...

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi hda: max request size: 128KiB

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi hda: 195371568 sectors (100030 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi hda: cache flushes supported

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi libata version 1.11 loaded.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:0a.0 [0000:0000]

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Yenta O2: res at 0x94/0xD4: 00/ea

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Yenta O2: enabling read prefetch/write burst

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0438, PCI irq 11

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Socket status: 30000829

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi usbmon: debugs is not available

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] enabled at IRQ 10

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKU] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 10, io mem 0xd0000000

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi usbcore: registered new driver usblp

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi USB Mass Storage support registered.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ALSA device list:

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi #0: ALI 5451 at 0x8400, irq 5

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi NET: Registered protocol family 2

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ip_conntrack version 2.1 (3575 buckets, 28600 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Initializing IPsec netlink socket

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi NET: Registered protocol family 1

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi NET: Registered protocol family 17

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi NET: Registered protocol family 15

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi powernow: PowerNOW! Technology present. Can scale: frequency and voltage.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Detected 1788.396 MHz processor.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi powernow: SGTC: 13333

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi powernow: Minimum speed 529 MHz. Maximum speed 1788 MHz.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi swsusp: Suspend partition has wrong signature?

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI wakeup devices: 

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi PCI0 MDEM  LAN  LID 

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Freeing unused kernel memory: 232k freed

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ath_hal: 0.9.14.9 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi wlan: 0.8.4.5 (EXPERIMENTAL)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ath_rate_onoe: 1.0

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ath_pci: 0.9.4.12 (EXPERIMENTAL)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ath0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ath0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ath0: mac 5.9 phy 4.3 radio 4.6

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ath0: 802.11 address: 00:09:5b:ec:ab:4f

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ath0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BE traffic

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ath0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BK traffic

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ath0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ath0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ath0: Atheros 5212: mem=0x1c800000, irq=11

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi eth0: DSPCFG accepted after 0 usec.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi eth0: link up.

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi eth0: Setting full-duplex based on negotiated link capability.

```

Any ideas?

Mike

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mslinn,

Tbis is a bad sign.

```
Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKU] enabled at IRQ 10

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKU] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 10, io mem 0xd0000000

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Sep  4 19:12:22 poi USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2 
```

You appear to have both the OHCI_HCD and UHCI-HCD USB 1.1 drivers loaded. You must only load the right one for your hardware. Building them both as modules, then choosing the right one by trial and error is OK. With both build in (or loaded), usually neither works.

Run lspci, see what sort of root hubs you have OHCI or UHCI, and rebuild your kernel woth the unwanted one removed. It didn't get to the end of the setup, but eth0 is up.

I don't think the USB driver issue the reason it won't start but you never know ...

----------

## mslinn

NeddySeagoon,

USB has been working fine.  

The kernel has UHCI HC support asterisk'd, OCHI HCD is not selected.  EHCI is also asterisk'd, as is USB Printer support and USB Mass Storage support and USB device filesystem.

Is this likely to be the problem?

Perhaps there is another problem that is causing the system to fail to come up?

Mike

----------

## mslinn

I searched on "udf-fs: no partition found (1)" and discovered that the error message appears to relate to a DVD drive.  Maybe my /etc/fstab is the problem?  Here it is:

```

/dev/hda1       /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda2       none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda3       /                   reiserfs    noatime,notail          0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         users,noauto,ro,unhide  0 0

#This machine has no floppy drive

#/dev/fd0       /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none            /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none        /sys        sysfs           defaults                0 0

none        /dev/shm    tmpfs           defaults                0 0

none        /tmp        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

none       /proc/bus/usb   usbfs         defaults      0 0

```

hda1 is ext2, hda3 is reiser.

Looks ok to me.  Maybe the problem is elsewhere?  

I'm now running udev-068, and my troubles began after rebooting from my last update world - udev was upgraded then.  Maybe something is messed up with a DVD drive device instead of a CD drive?  I messed around with them late one night, not sure exactly what I did.  Probably caused the problem myself.  How can I restore those devices?  I found https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-377622-highlight-udev.html, and backed out udev-068 to 058 but no joy.  Didn't mess with rules because I don't understand them.

Thanks in advance!

MikeLast edited by mslinn on Wed Sep 07, 2005 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mslinn,

That behaviour suggests that something has run through the list of filesystem types and got to the last one (udf) and given up becuse it could not fine the right one. UFS itself is not always implicated.

One example that can cause this is when the filesystem types (any one) is wrong in /etc/fstab. The automatic fsck fails with an error about udf.

----------

## mslinn

Hmm, which line in /etc/fstab could be wrong?  I've commented out the cdrom, but the problem remains ... there isn't much else I can comment out.  What can I do now?

Perhaps a device structure got messed up?  Is there any way to discover which line is giving the problem?

After booting from cdrom and chrooting I get:

```

$ mount

/dev/hda3 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /tmp type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

$ cat /etc/fstab

/dev/hda1       /boot   ext2            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda2       none    swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda3       /       reiserfs        noatime,notail          0 0

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0     /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         users,noauto,ro,unhide  0 0

#This machine has no floppy drive

#/dev/fd0       /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none        /proc       proc            defaults                0 0

none        /sys        sysfs           defaults                0 0

none        /dev/shm    tmpfs           defaults                0 0

none        /tmp        tmpfs           defaults                0 0
```

Is any mismatch apparent to you that I don't see?

Mike

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mslinn,

Yoy can remove the /boot and / lines.

/boot is not auto mounted anyway and / gets mounted by the root= statement on the kernel line in grub.conf.

You may get error messages about filesystem checking can't run but the system should still boot.

I don't see anything wrong though.

----------

## mslinn

I booted the machine from the hard disk, and typed "I" after the 3rd stage started (easy to spot because of the green sign on line. I also switched between the console and the log with alt-F1 and alt-F12.  Then I just stepped through the initing of each service until the system froze.  The first culprit I found was the 'local' service.  Not sure what that service does, or why it should be a problem.  I suppressed 'local', 'net.ath0', 'net-irlan0', 'samba', 'vmware' and 'cupsd'.  System works fine.  Until I understand what is going on, I'm going to type:

```
sudo rc-update del local default

sudo rc-update del local nonetwork

sudo rc-update del net.ath0 default

sudo rc-update del net.irlan0 default

sudo rc-update del samba default

sudo rc-update del cupsd default

```

Can you (or anyone) tell me what the problem might be?

Thanks!

Mike

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mslinn,

The local service usually does nothing. It runs the content of /etc/conf.d/local.start at startup and /etc/conf.d/local.stop at shotdown. 

net.ath0 (wireless) and net.irlan0 (infra-red) are ethernet of sorts. If you don't get a net service up then samba may be upset since it can't do anything useful without a network.

cupsd is harmless unless its set to print over the network an there is no network. For local printers cups is happy with lo.

You do have a lo ethernet interface ?

----------

## mslinn

Yes, net.lo works fine, also net.eth0

Mike

----------

